# In which State?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Florida for the 4+ legged and winged type....

DC for the 2 legged types


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Florida for the no legged types as well.


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Really? And what about the termites? Actually I am doing some research on termites that in which states of USA ratio of termites is more than any other pests?


----------

